# How to show your goats you love them?



## Ellie L. F. (Nov 18, 2018)

Hi all, I'm doing research on goats since I'm interested in getting a pair of Nigerian dwarf wethers as companions. 
I noticed that there's lots of videos/articles on how to show cats and dogs love in way they'll understand. I'm curious how you all show your goats affection? What sort of things do they really respond to?

I have been told to bottle feed my babies, which I'm prepared to do. But what are some other ways to build that bond?

Thanks for any advice :goatkiss:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Talk to them, hold them, scratch in their special places(they will show you where those are)and let the watch a movie with you.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

My goats know I love them because I give them Cheerios!


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

Carry crackers or pasta with you and treat them when you meet goats. Goat love to you knows no bounds!


----------



## SonRise Acres (Apr 24, 2018)

Treats, scratches (mine love me to put my hands like claws, one on each side of the belly, and scratch back and forth -they lean into it), run with them.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

FOOD!!! Goats are very similar to men in that the way to their hearts is through their stomachs. 

They also love a good scratch.



> I noticed that there's lots of videos/articles on how to show cats and dogs love in way they'll understand.


They make videos and articles about everything these days, don't they? It's hard to believe anyone would need a "how to" video on how show love to a dog because they're so good at instant feedback, but I guess a lot of folks these days never grew up around animals?


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

everything above is awesome..pasta huh animals after my own heart


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Hence the elder human male nickname, "Old Goat"


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Damfino said:


> FOOD!!! Goats are very similar to men in that the way to their hearts is through their stomachs.


HEY, I resemble that statement!



Damfino said:


> They also love a good scratch.


We always love a good scratch.lol


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

HAHAHA @Dwarf Dad


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Just hanging out and spending time with lots of pets. I'm not a big one for treats, but all of mine "help" clean pens, clean water buckets and follow me around for chores. I stop and give scratches frequently, most of the time they get a bit jealous of one another


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sit in a chair and have a treat and love awaiting for them.
Spending time with them. Give them attention.
Take them for a walk to nibble on things that are safe for them to eat.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Spending time with them is probably the biggest thing, from our back porch we can see B and C, so we talk to them through out the day...my old man can dang make Clyde smile on command now...he'll walk out there..Clydius smile for me...sure enough the joker will do it.


----------



## Franny (Aug 15, 2018)

Yep all of the above! My Gwennie gets quite jealous when I fuss the little ones though, she'll give them a head butt if I don't watch her. She's a rescue goat, I don't know anything of her background at all. I think she's used to being on her own by the way she behaves with me and with the little ones..................... :buttheads:


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

Franny said:


> Yep all of the above! My Gwennie gets quite jealous when I fuss the little ones though, she'll give them a head butt if I don't watch her. She's a rescue goat, I don't know anything of her background at all. I think she's used to being on her own by the way she behaves with me and with the little ones..................... :buttheads:


There are goats which are of a special, independent nature, I call them the aristocracy as they don't immediately take the offered them food from my hand , her long nose and if sologhost then reluctantly accept the gifts.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm not really big on treats either. In fact, it's been years since I've given any of mine treats (they get some orange peelings/apple cores and the like every once in a while, but not _real_ treats).

I spend A LOT of time with mine. Just sitting out there interacting with and watching them. Each of mine gets scratched/petted/hugged every single day (somedays it's just 20 seconds of loving and other days it's 20 minutes).  I never want to have more goats than I can pat/pet each day. They all love it so much.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't give treats by hand, that seems to make greedy, bitey goats! (Same with horses). But I will put treats in feed dishes. 
I try and at least run my hands over everyone every day. That is a lot of hand running with 150+ goats. (I really need to actually count them sometime). 

They all are friendly, without being too "in your face" except when I am working in their pens. Then they are very helpful. Climbing the ladder, stealing the tools, etc. 

The big thing is spending time with them, handling them and teaching manners. (Don't let them do things at 20# you don't want at 150#+! Like jumping on you.) They will learn to trust and love you.


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

Ours get “treats” every night. They also go for “races” on a regular basis. My husband takes them for a walk on our dead end road and when he gives the signal they all run like hell for home! It’s all about bragging rights! When it’s time to go to bed they all run to the goat barn and wait for the nightly treat.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

These responses have been a wonderful read! I so agree with the themes... I call them the "4 T's": Time, Touch, Tenderness and Talk. I was out checking on things a little bit ago and was quickly surrounded by "the family" -- goats and dogs -- each in turn looking for that special bit of affirmation and love! "Oh, are you feeling overlooked?" (evidenced by the gentle hoof on the back of my calf) So I reach down and cup that sweet head in my hands and coo into her ear how special she is! Never underestimate how much they understand of what you say to them!!! 

Like others, I keep only so many that I can personally interact with daily. Right now that's 6 does and 2 bucks (senior & replacer). I also make minimal use of treats... I want them coming... like this morning... just because they love me and know I love them in return! Each one knows their name and responds when I call. Even the bucks! 

I remember reading somewhere in a "new to goats book" or article or some such... the author closed by saying something like: When its all said and done, never forget why you got the goats in the first place! Y ou got them because you like them! So in the sometimes frantic schedule of feeding and doctoring and cleaning and kidding -- make time to just enjoy them! Some of the most wonderful times of my week are those moments... like this morning... when I stop and take time to let myself be surrounded by my 4-legged family. They know I love them! And yours will too!


----------

